# Favorite Zoya nailpolish



## moonlit (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey lovelies, 

I just got 6 zoya nail polishes and 1 OPI. What is your favorite zoya nail polish.

So far I have posh,ibiza,malia, perrie,zara,drew.

I am liking posh and perrie more.
zara needs atleast 2-3 coats for the color to show up


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 22, 2010)

So far I've tried only frosty/metallic shades and my favs are:
Lola, Bebe, Barbie-pinks
Venus-purple

I really want to get sooo many more though, they have the best selection! Their lipgloss is really nice too. I love it.


----------



## colorluvv (Jul 22, 2010)

I love Zoya polishes and I have many favorites, including: gwin; perrie; nephratiti; kalma; anaka; ibiza; and sam.  I am thinking of getting kelly for fall.


----------



## ruthless (Jul 23, 2010)

I think my fav Zoya polishes are the ones coming up from this new collection!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 23, 2010)

i really like the polishes from the sparkle collection - pretty glitters! Ivanka is my fave out of the lot though


----------

